# Who's Horny ?



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 13, 2009)

Thread speaks for itself. Is everyone on here horny or are only very few horny on here. I mean we all have strange and weird fetishes. Like for example my friend has a huge feet fetish. Me I have a boob fetish but then again who doesn't have these kinds of fetishes. Anyways if you're horny post it and be proud to be horny because we all get horny sometimes. We all know what we like to do sometimes when we get horny. We have that special time with the one person we love or for those of you who don't have that special person well you can pretty much figure that out on your own. I admit I'm like horny most everyday and no I do not have that special someone to have play time with. Though their is porn and their are some fine looking guys and girls on here with some nice looking pics. Well as Chris Hansen once said "I can't control my horny level".


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 13, 2009)

Well i was horny yesterday but not today..However tomorrow is a new day:happy:


----------



## Oirish (Jan 13, 2009)

Young and verile...when the hell am I NOT horny is the question.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm pretty effing insatiable, actually


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 13, 2009)

Last night i was like hell.. , solved it..
Who knows what today brings..


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm horny 24/7 i have a huge sexual appetite  Poor Dan lol


----------



## Hole (Jan 13, 2009)

I love this thread.

I'm pretty much a hornball.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 13, 2009)

Any time,lady's :blush::blush::blush::happy:


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2009)

Hole said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> I'm pretty much a hornball.



Ditto...24/7/365


-Uriel


----------



## Karebehr (Jan 13, 2009)

They say a you get older, your not suppose to be as much, but I agree with previous posters......24/7/365.....lol. Must be from lack of as a younger fellow.(Wish there was a place like this when I was a young BHM) Wish my partner was same. :eat2:


----------



## JiminOR (Jan 13, 2009)

Wasn't feeling all that horny until probably 10 or 15 minutes ago, but I'm feeling super horny now. Too busy to do anything about it though


----------



## Melian (Jan 13, 2009)

I was incredibly horny while anticipating looking at Seth Rogen pics from that awards show the other night....

....

....then I saw the pics.


/horniness


Good god, he is so skinny now. I am no longer interested.


----------



## Hole (Jan 13, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Ditto...24/7/365
> 
> 
> -Uriel



Lets do it!:wubu:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 13, 2009)

As you drawn it to our attention WeirdMetamorphosis

Melian says tigger is horny....


----------



## Melian (Jan 13, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> As you drawn it to our attention WeirdMetamorphosis
> 
> Melian says tigger is horny....




Why wouldn't he be? He's got crotch-in-the-face!


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jan 13, 2009)

I am. 

24/7 but I can deal with it.

@Melian: Now you know how it feels when a famous hot girl stops eating "to be hotter" :doh:. So many are just dead to me now.


----------



## Melian (Jan 13, 2009)

StridentDionysus said:


> @Melian: Now you know how it feels when a famous hot girl stops eating "to be hotter" :doh:. So many are just dead to me now.



And how do you know that I didn't already know how that feels? 

Ah, there was once a time when I had several male and female celebrity crushes...not so much, anymore.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2009)

Melian said:


> I was incredibly horny while anticipating looking at Seth Rogen pics from that awards show the other night....
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



I know your pain...Christina Ricci and Kate Winslet both broke my heart.



-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2009)

Hole said:


> Lets do it!:wubu:




Er, aren't you in Dubai?

My cock isn't *that* big.

OK, it won't even reach across the street (I am so ashamed...)


-Uriel


----------



## Hole (Jan 13, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Er, aren't you in Dubai?
> 
> My cock isn't *that* big.
> 
> ...



Oh my God. ROFL.

Supa Supa Dupa Penis enlarger? 

I'm only messing. I'm sure you match your belly.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm a dude, so obviously.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2009)

Hole said:


> Oh my God. ROFL.
> 
> Supa Supa Dupa Penis enlarger?
> 
> I'm only messing. I'm sure you match your belly.



Wait, my belly is only medium...what're you trying to say??? 

I mean, I can make it look much bigger with the 'Anti-Myspace-Angles ', see the Fee Fi Foe Fum thread on page 2 (Or 3 by now...)


-Uriel


----------



## mikey787 (Jan 13, 2009)

Horny? ....... Only on days ending in Y!! :doh:


----------



## Hole (Jan 13, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Wait, my belly is only medium...what're you trying to say???
> 
> I mean, I can make it look much bigger with the 'Anti-Myspace-Angles ', see the Fee Fi Foe Fum thread on page 2 (Or 3 by now...)
> 
> ...



Haha, your belly is ample.


----------



## Hole (Jan 13, 2009)

I dedicate this to anyone with the horns. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLVF7F4dTOk&feature=related


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 13, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> I'm horny 24/7 i have a huge sexual appetite  Poor Dan lol





Hole said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> I'm pretty much a hornball.




Well Sarah I wouldn't mind taking you for a ride if ya know what I mean. Hole well I'll ride you all day baby. Yes I've seen both yall's pics (hides the fact he has them saved on his computer).


----------



## project219 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm EXTREMELY Horny... sadly I haven't been able to make Balloon Animals for years because of it.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 13, 2009)

What in the hell do you mean "Poor Dan"? More like "poor everyone besides Dan."


----------



## Kazak (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm only horny when I'm breathing.


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm horny at this very moment. Oh I better get me some class cause someone told me I need some. Yes I'm a ass get use to it. Ha ha.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jan 14, 2009)

I think the more prudent question would have been who ISN'T horny. I mean, asking who is horny is like asking who needs oxygen to breathe.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 14, 2009)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I think the more prudent question would have been who ISN'T horny. I mean, asking who is horny is like asking who needs oxygen to breathe.



LOL..using the word "prudent" in a thread about horniness...priceless


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 14, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Well Sarah I wouldn't mind taking you for a ride if ya know what I mean. Hole well I'll ride you all day baby. Yes I've seen both yall's pics (hides the fact he has them saved on his computer).



LOL :blush: aww I'm sexually desirable 



WillSpark said:


> What in the hell do you mean "Poor Dan"? More like "poor everyone besides Dan."



LOL 



chicken legs said:


> LOL..using the word "prudent" in a thread about horniness...priceless



Hahahaa I was thinking the same... Epic lol


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> LOL :blush: aww I'm sexually desirable
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh I more then desire you. I don't suppose you have like a twin sister or even just a sister perhaps ? I would so clone you and make you my love slave.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 15, 2009)

Hm...love slave cloning could be a lucrative business...*yoiks idea and runs of to copyrighting bureau*

Also....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0f8yrBWPK4&feature=channel_page

because it wins this thread.


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 15, 2009)

Hell Im horny 24/7/365 and a 1/4, that way I get that extra day of horniness in the leap year


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 15, 2009)

Damn, I'm jealous of all you people. I am very rarely horny. 

My sex drive is... *pllllt* (that's my raspberry noise).


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jan 15, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Damn, I'm jealous of all you people. I am very rarely horny.
> 
> My sex drive is... *pllllt* (that's my raspberry noise).



I'm quite envious of you. I believe I could accomplish much more in life if I wasn't preoccupied with sex 24/7. I'd imagine it'd be like that episode of Seinfeld when George is forced to give up sex, due to his partner being unable to have sex.


----------



## Ichida (Jan 15, 2009)

Around my guy I am in a state of constant horniness....he said the other day it was mildly terrifying, i was looking at him like he was a piece of cake I wanted to eat...hehe...

My sex drive is usually higher than most guys, i find. It can be mildly frustrating


----------



## Hole (Jan 15, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Damn, I'm jealous of all you people. I am very rarely horny.
> 
> My sex drive is... *pllllt* (that's my raspberry noise).



I went through a phase like that years ago. 
Nothing lasts forever, right?


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 15, 2009)

I am as horny as hell right now!!!!!!! :eat2:


----------



## djudex (Jan 15, 2009)

I think I've become asexual.


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 15, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> I am as horny as hell right now!!!!!!! :eat2:



I might could take care of that for you Sarah. Mmmmm Sarah such a suductive name.


----------



## Ichida (Jan 16, 2009)

My boyfriend just told me he busted his pants wide open last night when he tried to kneel down.

hot. hot. hot. hot. **fans self**

excuse me...i need to...uh...gotta go!....:smitten:


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 16, 2009)

I havent been laid this year. Does that answer your question?


----------



## Cors (Jan 16, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> I havent been laid this year. Does that answer your question?



The Rabbit > the average partner! :O


----------



## Canonista (Jan 16, 2009)

Cors said:


> *snip*




I wasn't horny. Then I saw your avatar.:wubu:

It's really, really cold here and I miss the warm weather that allows women to show off their legs.


----------



## Cors (Jan 16, 2009)

Canonista said:


> I wasn't horny. Then I saw your avatar.:wubu:
> 
> It's really, really cold here and I miss the warm weather that allows women to show off their legs.



Said picture is taken in my superheated flat. 

I miss summer too! My lack of insulation means that I am cooooold even when everyone else is sweating. I need to get me some padding..


----------



## Tad (Jan 16, 2009)

Cors said:


> Said picture is taken in my superheated flat.
> 
> I miss summer too! My lack of insulation means that I am cooooold even when everyone else is sweating. I need to get me some padding..



You should have been at my workplace the last couple of days. Something went wonky with the heating and we've been just dying. One guy was smart enough to actually bring in shorts today (hard to remember when outside it is absolutely frigid). 

However, after years of training, even the sudden appearance of too-tight tank tops has not forced me to respond positively to this thread. I'm not entirely sure that is a good thing, but it does make life easier when you can keep your brain from going tilt so easily


----------



## bigwideland (Jan 16, 2009)

I am not the most sex hungry creature around but this site and threads like this stir me up some bad, or good, oh hell I don't know, but horny yes yes yes.....


----------



## StrawberiPai (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm a female pervert, and pretty proud of it!! =D

Though people might say I'll think about sex less after I'm not a virgin anymore, I seriously doubt that. :happy:


----------



## Cors (Jan 16, 2009)

edx said:


> You should have been at my workplace the last couple of days. Something went wonky with the heating and we've been just dying. One guy was smart enough to actually bring in shorts today (hard to remember when outside it is absolutely frigid).
> 
> However, after years of training, even the sudden appearance of too-tight tank tops has not forced me to respond positively to this thread. I'm not entirely sure that is a good thing, but it does make life easier when you can keep your brain from going tilt so easily



That actually sounds quite awesome. I lived near the Equator for years and I actually miss the hot, humid weather. It does make me somewhat sleepy though, not sure how you guys can concentrate on work. 

I don't have a sex drive either and I don't miss it at all. I love reading about others are up to though - I feel like a voyeur.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jan 16, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> I havent been laid this year. Does that answer your question?



 Need to slap some sense into your SO


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm currently very satisfied but still up for more...  :eat2: :happy:


----------



## Molly (Jan 17, 2009)

Christmas has been good to me. My man totally gained some extra padding over the holidays and I have been horny as hell ever since. I made sure he knew why I kept eyeing him like a piece of meat so he'd put two and two together. I just hope he doesn't do something dumb like listen to his health-freak parents and diet.

I had a horny epiphany the other day. Fat men fuel my horny-generator. Yeah, I know (duh!!!) but really, I had... like a scientific cause and effect breakthrough. I hadn't really been horny much at all until my honey put on some weight, and then I was like the energizer bunny... following him around... trying to fuck 'em. It also kinda worried me. I know for a fact that if my honey ever gets thin (perish the thought!!!) I won't wanna have sex with him. I won't be horny for him. I know that makes me shallow, but it is true. Fat men fuel my horny-generator. Its like the way gay men cannot enjoy pussy no matter how they try. I can't enjoy thin men.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 17, 2009)

*jingles can*

sexins for the poor?

Sexins for the poor?

*hobbles for dramatic effect*


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 17, 2009)

Very horny right now. I so need a girlfriend so I may fuck her every sec of every day. Mmmmmmmm. Yes I'm single ladies (wink). And I want so many of you right now too. Goes to his happy place.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 17, 2009)

At the moment, I am. But I'm about to shower, so.....Yeah...


----------



## Catkin (Jan 17, 2009)

krismiss, I can't rep you, but I really really want to


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 17, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Very horny right now. I so need a girlfriend so I may fuck her every sec of every day. Mmmmmmmm. Yes I'm single ladies (wink). And I want so many of you right now too. Goes to his happy place.



Well aren't you just a charmer?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 17, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Damn, I'm jealous of all you people. I am very rarely horny.
> 
> My sex drive is... *pllllt* (that's my raspberry noise).



Same here Mary. Very rare I have a sex drive at all. Mine tends to feed directly off of my partner's and since I don't have one right now it's been pretty quiet around here.


----------



## Hole (Jan 17, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Same here Mary. Very rare I have a sex drive at all. *Mine tends to feed directly off of my partner's* and since I don't have one right now it's been pretty quiet around here.



Although I don't have a low sex drive, that tends to happen to me in relationships.I get turned on by the fact that he's turned on.


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 17, 2009)

So...it's appropriate in this particular thread to announce that I am in a state of constant horny-ness? Like...all the time...even/especially at inconvenient times; like grocery shopping, grandma's house, restaurants, etc.?


haha.

I'm such a perv.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm with Ichida (ETA: and with Love.Metal, apparently. We were posting at the same time. lol). I am almost constantly horny. And it's been REALLY bad since I turned 30 (Yes, I'm old now). It's just not getting any better. So...frustrating!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 18, 2009)

ChrisVersion2 said:


>



I'd rep you for the Ferris Bueller's day off reference, but I need to spread it around before I rep you again.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 18, 2009)

ChrisVersion2 said:


>



Call me sir, god dammit!


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 18, 2009)

And what am I? Chopped liver? Geez, make a reference and noone notices until you post a picture.

Well y'know what, WM?

Go ahead, make your jokes, Mr. Jokey... Joke-maker. But let me hit you with some knowledge. Quit now.






...Nah, it's just not as clever...


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 18, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> And what am I? Chopped liver?



Why yes.... Chopped liver


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 18, 2009)

Well their is now a thread you can all sign in The Lounge forum.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 18, 2009)

Locking this thread. It may or may not be reopened.

The personal attacks need to stop NOW!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 18, 2009)

Alright, I'm going to attempt to have this thread open again.

I believe I have successfully eliminated the attack fest. Please people refrain from personal attacks. There is no reason for it. 

If it continues, I will end up locking the thread again.

/mod


----------



## Canonista (Jan 18, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Alright, I'm going to attempt to have this thread open again.
> 
> I believe I have successfully eliminated the attack fest. Please people refrain from personal attacks. There is no reason for it.
> 
> ...



Can we at least spank each other? I might enjoy that.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 18, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Can we at least spank each other? I might enjoy that.



As long as both party's consent, all is well.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 18, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> As long as both party's consent, all is well.



You TOTALLY rock!


----------



## Victim (Jan 18, 2009)

Being a male I'm usually somewhere between 'Want it bad' and 'Well, I wouldn't say no'. It never dips below that level unless I'm dead tired. I have never turned her down.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 18, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Alright, I'm going to attempt to have this thread open again.
> 
> I believe I have successfully eliminated the attack fest. Please people refrain from personal attacks. There is no reason for it.
> 
> ...



Oooh, apparently I missed all the fun.


----------



## Esther (Jan 19, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Why yes.... Chopped liver



This has got to be the most unappealing thing I have ever set eyes on!


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 19, 2009)

I pretty much want it all the time. Haha, I've always been like that. However, since I went in the hospital at the end of November my sex drive has been completely gone. Probably because of worry and depression mixed with antibiotics and percocet. Hopefully it returns soon, but seeing as I don't have a girlfriend right now, it can take it's time.

StarScream!


----------



## escapist (Jan 19, 2009)

Not sure if I should comment on this thread or not. The only time I'm not horney is for maybe the 10-20 minutes after a sexual encounter. The down side of this my partners are always worn out and tired from trying to keep up. There is the odd time I get enougy ummmm "attention" that I actualy calm down for an hour or two....So I expect to be horny again in another half hour or so.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 19, 2009)

Esther said:


> This has got to be the most unappealing thing I have ever set eyes on!



Same thought here. Kind of a 2 girls 1 cup unappealing. OK, now I'm not so horny.... oh wait, now I am again. Just lump me in with the 24/7/365 people. I blame it solely on my hot wife :happy:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Esther said:


> This has got to be the most unappealing thing I have ever set eyes on!



LOL.. Same here, I had to double take. I thought it was something else :blink:


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Jan 19, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> I thought it was something else :blink:



Ew. 


As for horniness...yeah, it's pretty much a default setting. Of course, I've been single a sumo's assload more than I've not, so I can deal with it (or ignore it) just fine.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Holy crap... I'm _not_ horny :blink:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 20, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Holy crap... I'm _not_ horny :blink:



I just KNEW that chopped liver was going to ruin everything.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 20, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Holy crap... I'm _not_ horny :blink:



Go curl up next to your boyfriend. Repeat as needed until symptoms return.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I just KNEW that chopped liver was going to ruin everything.





Canonista said:


> Go curl up next to your boyfriend. Repeat as needed until symptoms return.



Lilly is right... I think it's that chopped liver. I'm traumatised! :doh: lol

I'm sure i'll get my mojo back soon enough though


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 20, 2009)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Need to slap some sense into your SO



Barharhar. Luckily he's moving into his own house, so the sexual drought will be over soon. 

You need me to slap some into yours?


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

I told you my mojo would return... I have forgotten all about the chopped liver 

I was sooo ravenously horny last night... We seen to it though :smitten: 

Woke up this morning horny too... and horny right now... I think I need to see a doctor lol


----------



## djudex (Jan 22, 2009)

_doctor Von Pudge to emergency, Von Pudge to emergency, code pink_


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 22, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> I told you my mojo would return... I have forgotten all about the chopped liver
> 
> I was sooo ravenously horny last night... We seen to it though :smitten:
> 
> Woke up this morning horny too... and horny right now... I think I need to see a doctor lol



I'm Doctor Jack Shepard how may I please you lol.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

djudex said:


> _doctor Von Pudge to emergency, Von Pudge to emergency, code pink_





WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> I'm Doctor Jack Shepard how may I please you lol.



LOL  :batting: :bounce:


----------



## Melian (Jan 22, 2009)

After posting in the sex songs thread (had to sit back and collect my thoughts for this important question, you know), I am now brutally horny.

And at work.

But....the lab is empty. Hm.......


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sigh.* Yup. I am. Again.


----------



## Hole (Jan 24, 2009)

Last night I was super horny. It was nuts. But I fixed it for a while.:bow:
What did someone say about temp fixes for a long term problem not being good? It's just not right.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hole said:


> Last night I was super horny. It was nuts. But I fixed it for a while.:bow:
> What did someone say about temp fixes for a long term problem not being good? It's just not right.



Yup I know how it is.


----------



## Gregory House (Jan 25, 2009)

Hole said:


> Last night I was super horny. It was nuts. But I fixed it for a while.:bow:
> What did someone say about temp fixes for a long term problem not being good? It's just not right.



I could have fixed that problem for ya *wink, wink*.


----------



## Anjula (Dec 2, 2010)

24/7 I'm super horny ]:>


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm actually not right now. I got laid yesterday and I haven't had a single horny thought since then. Usually its about every hour haha.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 2, 2010)

since i moved back to jersey and always have family around 24/7. it hasn't got that bad. i use to be 24/7 lol


----------



## theronin23 (Dec 2, 2010)

WOAH, necropost lol. But, since it's revived...horny. ALL. the time.


----------



## JayDanger (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm horny from the beginning of the day to the end. I honestly can't roll over some mornings due to horniness.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 2, 2010)

Lil BigginZ said:


> since i moved back to jersey and always have family around 24/7. it hasn't got that bad. i use to be 24/7 lol



your family is your anti-sex.


----------



## Venom (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm almost always horny, like I feel I think about sex more than most guys do. It sucks sometimes because its hard finding a guy or girl to keep up with me, but hey thats what toys and solitaire are for.


----------



## Anjula (Dec 2, 2010)

Venom said:


> I'm almost always horny, like I feel I think about sex more than most guys do. It sucks sometimes because its hard finding a guy or girl to keep up with me, but hey thats what toys and solitaire are for.



true! I feel the same


----------



## sloboy302 (Dec 2, 2010)

All the time... even more so as of late.


----------



## Melian (Dec 2, 2010)

I just watched a video *cough cough* and suddenly want a deep dicking.


----------



## JayDanger (Dec 2, 2010)

Which video, and how deep?


----------



## Melian (Dec 2, 2010)

JayDanger said:


> Which video, and how deep?



A video on that Dims channel deal. As for depth-of-dicking, that depends....although, the moment is sort of passing and now I'm thinking about lunch again. *fickle woman is fickle*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 2, 2010)

Melian said:


> A video on that Dims channel deal. As for depth-of-dicking, that depends....although, the moment is sort of passing and now I'm thinking about lunch again. *fickle woman is fickle*



I wish my videos had the dicking effect on you. I know when I've been beaten by a fish.


----------



## Melian (Dec 2, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I wish my videos had the dicking effect on you. I know when I've been beaten by a fish.



You're taken and I'm polite.

Well...I'm not polite, but I'm respectful of wimmins I like :bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 2, 2010)

Melian said:


> You're taken and I'm polite.
> 
> Well...I'm not polite, but I'm respectful of wimmins I like :bow:



Fair enough, the dicking shall wait.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 2, 2010)

mmm lunch! if you want to come over i'll totally shovel a path for you


----------



## Zowie (Dec 2, 2010)

Melian said:


> You're taken and I'm polite.
> 
> Well...I'm not polite, but I'm respectful of wimmins I like :bow:



I don't mind living vicariously through Hozay.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 2, 2010)

Zowie said:


> I don't mind living vicariously through Hozay.



does that work both ways cus i could give hozay an abomination or two for you


----------



## Vageta (Dec 2, 2010)

Im never ever horney. I just knit alot...


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been hit with it bad this week.

I always need lovin' this time of year. Any takers? haha


----------



## Paquito (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd take a deep dicking from Melian.


----------



## JayDanger (Dec 2, 2010)

I need to find me some lovin' bad. I'm approaching my "conniption" threshold.


----------



## mulimel (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not horny...I'm just programmed with a desire to ensure a continuation of our species. (Sorry, too many biological anthropology classes.)


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 2, 2010)

uh, so yeah, to be honest i rarely get horny any more, at least randomly. i am very affectionate though and affection based activities (kissing, cuddling, etc) can definitely lead to horniness but on a whole my sex drive has really mellowed out. except for when i drink, which is pretty damn often. then i tend get horny like a 17 year old. thankfully maturity has given me the good sense to stay away from most of the kinds of mistakes that occur due to horniness and an impaired sense of judgment.


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 2, 2010)

horny? no that's dumb i'd never be horny


----------



## vinarian (Dec 3, 2010)

Generally yes, especially with all the ffa pics!


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 3, 2010)

My name is Willie... like a shlong. My Dims name is Manbeef... no shit I have an almost day long chubby lol


----------



## luv_it_here (Dec 10, 2010)

Anjula said:


> 24/7 I'm super horny ]:>



There is help out there.

My number is (***)***-****


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 10, 2010)

Always!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 10, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> Always!!!!!!!!!!!!



You say some crazy shit sometimes, it makes me laugh.


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 10, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You say some crazy shit sometimes, it makes me laugh.



that my only goal here....to make u laugh


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 11, 2010)

Lev is the voice of my generation.
And yes, I am.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcHyY9poq4w


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 11, 2010)

so much that my ex told me I wasn't normal.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 11, 2010)

well i am ALWAYS horny to be blunt.XD


----------



## hallowjak (Dec 16, 2010)

For real. You think it would run out sometimes, or you'd get to the end of it, but I have a never-ending hunger that can never be satisfied. Though, I try. Lord knows I try.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 19, 2010)

hallowjak said:


> For real. You think it would run out sometimes, or you'd get to the end of it, but I have a never-ending hunger that can never be satisfied.




i feel the exact same way.i thought that maybe something was wrong with me but i just have a big sex drive i guess.LOL


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah. I need to do something about that.


----------



## Zowie (Dec 19, 2010)

I could use some loving. This soydog and cucumber discussion got me all hot an bothered.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 19, 2010)

Soydog...AND cucumber? Goddamn. That's too much sexy for one conversation.


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 19, 2010)

Zowie said:


> I could use some loving. This soydog and cucumber discussion got me all hot an bothered.



Don't forget to wear your pink spandex.


----------



## Zowie (Dec 19, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Don't forget to wear your pink spandex.



I ALWAYS have my pink spandex on. No worries.


----------



## hallowjak (Dec 19, 2010)

Always? Even in the shower?


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 19, 2010)

Always means always.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 19, 2010)

Zowie said:


> I ALWAYS have my pink spandex on. No worries.



 zoe is a nevernude!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 19, 2010)

Zowie said:


> I could use some loving. This soydog and cucumber discussion got me all hot an bothered.



um,that is so hot. o.o


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 19, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> zoe is a nevernude!



It's true. I was so glad to find out she was. It made me feel even better about my nevernude-ness as well.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 23, 2010)

i beat it too much today to be horny now


----------



## luv_it_here (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes. I am.


----------



## sloboy302 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yep, just like every single day. Pretty said when porn is now boring... damn it all!


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 24, 2010)

Mooooornjng woooood!!!


----------



## JayDanger (Dec 24, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Mooooornjng woooood!!!


That's nature's way of saying Merry Christmas.


----------



## grayfox63 (Dec 31, 2010)

kinkykitten said:


> I am as horny as hell right now!!!!!!! :eat2:



You are so Hot


----------



## penguin (Jan 1, 2011)

Once I get through my housework and start getting ready for tonight, I'm sure I will be


----------



## JayDanger (Jan 1, 2011)

It's new years eve, and I'm not getting laid. 


seriously...wtf. This sucks. I need to find moar wimmenz in the new year.


I swear, the internet needs to have R.I.D.E. programs to keep people from posting on message boards while innebriated. I feel like it would cut down on the useless shit I share with all of you while I'm like this.


Please don't hate me


----------



## Zowie (Jan 1, 2011)

JayDanger said:


> It's new years eve, and I'm not getting laid.
> 
> 
> seriously...wtf. This sucks. I need to find moar wimmenz in the new year.
> ...



I'm sober and I'm going to write the same thing.
MOAR SEX. I think you all need to contribute to my me-getting-laid-by-a-mexican fund.


----------



## JayDanger (Jan 1, 2011)

Can I get in on that same charity, but instead of a "mexican" just put in "somewhat relatively sane female folk" ?


----------



## Paquito (Jan 1, 2011)

Zowie said:


> MOAR SEX. I think you all need to contribute to my me-getting-laid-by-a-mexican fund.



I got picked up at Home Depot for the exact same reason not too long ago. I love my spending money.


----------



## otherland78 (Jan 6, 2015)

kinkykitten said:


> As you drawn it to our attention WeirdMetamorphosis
> 
> Melian says tigger is horny....


wowo my i wuld be horny all day having you as a girl beside me ;-) 
you ahve one lucky bf ^^

and i sure would gain a lot if you would ike that it would be easy for you i guess ;-)


----------



## freakyfred (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## otherland78 (Jan 7, 2015)

oh well interesting thread lol

well i am horny like i started to gain before christmas but it holds on ...


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 7, 2015)

Geezus. Necro-posting. 



And seriously, shouldn't this be in the Sex Area of the website?

Haha


----------



## otherland78 (Jan 7, 2015)

haha that you state now after 7 pages of posts ;-)


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 7, 2015)

otherland78 said:


> haha that you state now after 7 pages of posts ;-)




I probably said it way back too. Haha

But yeah, necro-posting is super lame.


----------



## otherland78 (Jan 7, 2015)

oh now i see what you mean with necro posting lol the last one before me was in 2010 wow  i never looked for dates i just saw a topic interesting me and.....well


where should you think i should post ? 

and hello and a happy new year


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 7, 2015)

Happy New Year. Oh, it's not your fault that the thread is here. Post all you want but it's funny it's four years since someone posted, right? Haha

And the picture you commented on? She's never around here anymore.



otherland78 said:


> oh now i see what you mean with necro posting lol the last one before me was in 2010 wow  i never looked for dates i just saw a topic interesting me and.....well
> 
> 
> where should you think i should post ?
> ...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 7, 2015)

What makes me giggle is the idea of what one must have been searching to find this thread in the depths of Dims, hahaha.


----------



## TheWolf87 (Jan 11, 2015)

Haha I sort of was wondering that too  But now its up again ^^ maybe it's getting alive now!


----------



## KingBuu (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm hard 24/7 but then again I've always been that way. I'm almost 40 and I haven't changed.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jan 24, 2015)

KingBuu said:


> I'm hard 24/7 but then again I've always been that way. I'm almost 40 and I haven't changed.



Holy crap, that must hurt.


----------



## KingBuu (Jan 24, 2015)

No, but sometimes I feel sore or I have to stop masturbating because the muscle is sore.


----------

